

My 89 cents on App Store pricing - dennisreimann
http://dennisreimann.de/blog/app-store-pricing/

======
vxNsr
I cannot believe this even has to be said: I was blown away when I saw how
many apps, good apps, like full blown honest-to-goodness-useful apps were
being sold for pennies on the app store,

I couldn't believe that apple would short change it's developers that way and
I couldn't believe that devs were playing along and willing to make nickels
and dimes for applications that they'd spent real time on and if not for the
artificial world of the AppStore would be charging way more!

More power to you for bringing this up!

